# Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November



> *Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin​*
> Einmal mehr zeigt der LSFV-NDS, dass es wohl ernst gemeint ist mit Information und Mitnahme der Angler.
> 
> Unter dem Menüpunkt "Aktuelles" findet man auf den Seiten des LSFV-NDS seit kurzem die  Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin Kiera zu rechtlichen Problemen der Fusion, wie sie von den beiden Bundesverbänden und den Landesverbänden der (w)irren Initiative ausgemauschelt wurde.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Dem LSFV-NDS kann man nicht genug danken, solche Dinge öffentlich zu machen.

*Vor allem da wieder mal KEIN EINZIGER anderer der VDSF-Landesverbände das öffentlich macht.*

*Obwohl ALLE VDSF-LV das erhalten haben!!!*

Oder hat wenigstens schon ein Vereinsvorsitzender irgendeines LV davon Kenntnis bekommen?

Damit er noch einwirken kann auf das Stimmverhalten der Delegierten??

Schlimm genug, dass die Justitiarin des VDSF diese ja bestimmt schon lang bestehenden Zweifel gerade mal 10 Tage vor Berlin an die LV rausgibt.

So ist praktisch ja keine Zeit mehr um sich abzustimmen und bei dieser so drastisch veränderten Lage gegenüber den vorigen Verbandsveröffentlichungen nur noch Gefahrenabwehr durch gegen die Fusion stimmen möglich....

Ist das gewollt?

Ist es "nur" Unfähigkeit??

Who knows..........

Nun ja, ich will nicht draufrumreiten, dass ichs schon immer gesagt habe....

*Aber da wir gerade beim Thema reiten sind:
Also, ihr Reiter der Verbandsapokalypse - Reitet weiter!!

Avanti Dilettanti!!!*


----------



## pro-release (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Moin!

Habe mir das Schreiben durchgelesen... Finde da jetzt aber nichts anstössiges dran. Zumindest nichts was schon lange bekannt ist. Die Justitiarin zeigt eben "mögliche restliche Risiken" auf. Das ist doch auch ihr Job, oder nicht?


Wobei vieles was sie schreibt auch wichtig ist, zb. was die Stimmberechtigung betrifft. Grundsätzlich lese ich das Schreiben nicht unbedingt so als das sie negativ einer Vereinigung gegenübersteht. Eher im Gegenteil.

Meiner Meinung nach muss auch nicht jedes Fitzelchen was die Fusionierung betrifft veröffentlicht werden. Interessiert dieses Schreiben wirklich jemand?

Ganz ehrlich, mir ist es völlig egal wie das am Wochenende ausgeht... Es wird aber so oder so einen Verlierer geben, der VDSF oder dann DAFV wird geschwächt werden, entweder treten die Fusionsgegner aus oder die Initiativgruppe... Wirklich was gewonnen hat dann eigentlich niemand etwas, die Mitglieder die man durch den DAV gewinnt, verliert man dann wiederum auf anderer Seite durch Niedersachsen und andere Kritiker die dann austreten werden..


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, mir ist es völlig egal wie das am Wochenende ausgeht... Es wird aber so oder so einen Verlierer geben,......



Leider Nein.

Es wird Millionen von Verlieren geben. Nämlich all diejenigen, die Angeln oder sich für´s Angeln interessieren. 

Lustig finde ich diesbezüglich die Tatsache, dass manche Verbandsfunktionäre trotz aller inzwischen bekannten Gefahren und Risiken, trotzdem noch für die Fusion stimmen wollen.

Begründung:

Man sei durch die Mitgliederbeschlüsse der Vergangenheit gezwungen, "Pro Fusion" zu stimmen. 
Gezwungen durch Beschlüsse, die günstigstenfalls durch Unkenntnis, wenn nicht sogar Unterschlagung,  wesentlicher Fakten herbeigeführt wurden.

Zuletzt stehen die dann auf einem Scherbenhaufen und sagen: "Wir hatten keine Wahl, wir mussten uns dem Willen der Mitglieder beugen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Ich stehe auch nicht einem starken einheitlichen Bundesverband negativ gegenüber.

Nur den Akteuren aus beiden Bundesverbänden und der (w)irren Initiative, welche dieses unsägliche und widerwärtige Schauspiel um Macht, Kohle, Prfünde, Posten und Pöstchen sowie persönicher Eitelkeiten der jetzigen Fusionsversuche und Mauscheleien zu verantworten haben - von denen sehe ich keinen als geeignet an für einen gemeinsamen, starken Bundesverband..

Da gehts auch nicht um "rechtliches Restrisiko".

Das ist doch wohl klar und eindeutig:


> Eine gemeinsame  Versammlung und Beschlußfassung am 17. 11. 2012 mit den DAV-Delegierten ist ohne vorherigen Aufnahmeantrag nicht möglich, da die DAV-Mitglieder zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei uns weder Rederecht noch Stimmrecht haben.



Wenn es der DAV schafft, auch noch statt einer Verschmelzung dann schon vor der Abstimmung die Landesverbände des DAV zu überreden, einen Auifnahmeantrag in den VDSF zu stellen und damit auch dieses Versprechen dann offiziell zu brechen (gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Auigenhöhe und eben kein Übertritt), dann würd ich mich echt vollends wegschmeissen.

Und wäre dann gespannt auf die Erklärungen (achja, muss ja nicht jedes Fitzelchen veröffentlicht werden, warum dann das den Anglern erklären wollen? Die sollen weiter ruhig bleiben und zahlen..)

Aber möglich ist bei den Funktionären natürlich alles.....

Und genauso klar wird dargestellt, dass rechtlich vollständiges arbeiten des neuen Verbandes (so er kommen würde) sowieso erst ab frühestens Mitte 2013 erfolgen kann und zzumindets bis dahin das jetzige VDSF-Prsäidium weitermachen müsste..

Und dass angesichts der rechtlochjen Risiken auch schnell mit Klagen sich untelegen dünkender Verbände/Fusionäre mit weiteren Kosten zu rechnen ist, dürfte doch auch jedem klar sein, der das widerwärtige Fusionsschauspiel bis jetzt verfolgt hat.


----------



## pro-release (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leider Nein.
> 
> Es wird Millionen von Verlieren geben. Nämlich all diejenigen, die Angeln oder sich für´s Angeln interessieren.
> 
> Lustig finde ich diesbezüglich die Tatsache, dass manche Verbandsfunktionäre trotz aller inzwischen bekannten Gefahren und Risiken, trotzdem noch für die Fusion stimmen wollen.




Ich wüsste nicht was sich für mich oder mein angelndes Umfeld dadurch ändern sollte. Wie gesagt, diese ganzen negativen Dinge über den VDSF bzw. dessen Landesverbände, kenne ich nur hier vom Hörensagen. Ich war bisher in Rheinland Pfalz, in Bayern, Hessen und oben an der Küste am angeln, alles VDSF, und das schon seit gut 30 Jahren. Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Gastkarten, Gastfreundlichkeit, wurde in meiner anglerischen Freiheit nie eingeschnitten oder irgendetwas was ich bemängeln könnte wozu der VDSF was könnte oder was ich dem Verband ankreiden kann.

Sie stimmen deshalb zu weil sie das Risiko und die Gefahren für überschaubar und lösbar halten. Sie beschäftigen sich schon Jahre damit, ich nicht, also hab ich da einfach keine Meinung dazu weil mir das Hintergrundwissen dazu fehlt. Dieses Hintergrundwissen erhalte ich auch nicht damit das ich mir die Veröffentlichungen von den Niedersachsen oder die von hier reinziehe. Gerade hier versucht man Meinung in eine bestimmte Richtung zu machen, was ich eigentlich nicht gutheißen kann. Neutrale Berichterstattung sieht einfach anders aus. Aber ich weiß, das ist  einfach die Konsequenz die ihr daraus gezogen habt. Aber auch wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte dieses Hintergrundwissen zu erlangen, möchte ichs mir nicht reinziehen, es gibt für mich wesentlich wichtigeres und schöneres im Leben mit dem ich meine Zeit verbringen möchte. Der Politik hab ich auch schon lange abgeschworen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Ebenso zeigt das folgende ja auch deutlich, dass aus juristischer Sicht die ganze Geschischte mehr als zweifelhaft ist und dass unter Zeitdruck von den Beteiligten eben dilettantisch gearbeitet wurde (unter selbstgemachten Zeitsruck übrigens!!!)


			
				VDSF-Justitiarin schrieb:
			
		

> Abschließend darf ich von meiner Warte her anmerken, daß sich alle Beteiligten mit großem Engagement mit dem Thema Verschmelzung befaßt haben.
> 
> Der bereits mehrfach deutlich angesprochene Zeitdruck der letzten Monate
> führt allerdings dazu, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Jahreshauptversammlung noch restliche Fragestellungen für die Zeit danach weiter abgearbeitet werden müssen.
> ...





			
				pro-release schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich möchte es auch gar nicht, habe auch der Politik schon lange abgeschworen.



Musst du auch nicht, wir informieren hier ja auch gerade für die, die angelpolitisch gerne informiert sein wollen und denen das die Verbände bisher verweigerten.

Daher nochmal meinen Extra-Dank an den LSFV-NDS!!!


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Man kann es lesen wie man will und so oft man will.

Durch die Brille der Fusionsgegner betrachtet, steht da, dass und warum diese Fusion am Wochenende zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.

Durch die Brille der Fusionsbefürworter betrachtet, steht da, dass diese Fusion, am Wochenende zustande kommen kann, auch wenn sie mit erheblichen Schwierigkeiten und Risiken behaftet ist.

Also mal wieder ein brillantes Beispiel juristischer Nichtssagerei mit größtmöglichem Interpretationsspielraum, das vor allem dahingehend überprüft werden sollte, was die Justitiarin eben ganz genau* nicht* gesagt hat.

Und große Augen gekriegt habe ich dann bei ihrem Schlussabsatz:



> Abschließend darf ich von meiner Warte her anmerken, daß sich alle Beteiligten mit großem Engagement mit dem Thema Verschmelzung befaßt haben. Der bereits mehrfach deutlich angesprochene Zeitdruck der letzten Monate führt allerdings dazu, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Jahreshauptversammlung noch restliche Fragestellungen für die Zeit danach weiter abgearbeitet werden müssen. Darüberhinaus ist das durchzuführende Verfahren für die Verschmelzung primär aus den oben geschilderten Gründen rechtlich sehr kompliziert ausgestaltet und beinhaltet deswegen auch mögliche rechtliche Risiken.



Sie als Justitiarin des VdSF hätte doch eigentlich die Aufgabe zu erfüllen gehabt, die Rechtssicherheit des geplanten Ablaufs gemäß des (von Herrn Braun ja schon entsprechend reduzierten) geplanten Vorgehens zu *bestätigen*. Statt dessen schreibt sie sinngemäß: _"Leute, Ihr habt euch ja viel Arbeit und viele Gedanken gemacht, aber unter dem selbst auferlegten Zeitdruck so viele Fragen offen gelassen und rechtlich noch so viele Unsicherheiten, dass ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen kann, ob das gutgeht oder nicht."_

...und irgendwo in diesem Land sitzt ein alter kranker Mann, der abgesägt werden sollte und sich jetzt genüßlich eins ins Fäustchen darüber lacht, wie lächerlich sich seine dilettantischen Feinde machen.
(Und ich glaube nicht, dass das hier sein letzter Trumpf war...)


----------



## Brotfisch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Wenn ein solches Papier nur wenige Tage vor der doch eigentlich "durchgeplanten" Super-JHV lanciert wird, fragt man sich doch, wem damit genützt wird. Cui bono?

Erinnern wir uns: es gibt eine Fraktion Fusion jetzt und eine Fraktion Fusion verschieben/ verhindern. Von der letzteren wird die Justiziarin bezahlt. Hatte sie deswegen "keine Zeit", an der möglichen Lösung der von ihr beschriebenen Probleme zu arbeiten? Und wer ist schuld daran, wenn die Verschmelzung jetzt nicht kommt? Der DAV, so steht es ja in der Mail der Jurisitin.
Nicht, dass nicht die Kandidaten für ein Präsidiumsamt heute oder morgen beim VDSF eintreten könnten... Nicht, dass sie nicht am Tag der Wahl mit sofortiger Wirkund von ihren DAV-Ämtern zurücktreten könnten, falls man das überhaupt für notwendig erachtet.
Der Ansatz des Schreibens ist problem- und nicht lösungsorientiert. Das aber auf jeden Fall zur falschen Zeit.

Cui bono?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



> ...und irgendwo in diesem Land sitzt ein alter kranker Mann, der abgesägt werden sollte und sich jetzt genüßlich eins ins Fäustchen darüber lacht, wie lächerlich sich seine dilettantischen Feinde machen.
> (Und ich glaube nicht, dass das hier sein letzter Trumpf war...)


Das schwirrte mir auch schon so durch den Kopp....
Wenn er hilft, diese Fusion von Dilettanten zu verhindern, hat er wenigstens einmal was  Gutes für die Angler getan..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnern wir uns: es gibt eine Fraktion Fusion jetzt und eine Fraktion Fusion verschieben/ verhindern. Von der letzteren wird die Justiziarin bezahlt


Das ist faktisch falsch.

Das Präsidium (als Zahler) wollte die alleinige Satzungsänderung, damit dann  danach alle "rüberfusionieren" können, die das wollen..

Die von der (w)irren Initiative wollten die Fusion in diesem Jahr zu diesem Termin, egal wie groß der Zeitdruck und wie dilettantisch geplant.

Ein paar wenige wollten noch gar keine Fusion...

Und die große Zahl wollte zwar eine Fusion, aber eine vernünftige, frühestens 2013..

Das Abstimmungsergebnis habe ich ja vorliegen...


*Das einzige was sich bewiesen hat:
Weder die beidenm Bundesverbände noch die der (w)irren Initiative angeschlossenen Verbände und deren jeweiligen Angestellten und Funktionäre könnens.
Sie haben auf ganzer Linie versagt.*

Angefangen damit, dass keinerlei Gründe für eine Fusion genannt  wurden, ausser dass sie alternativlos sein, geschweige denn dass gemeinsame Grundsätze erarbeitet, dass Angler informiert und mitgenommen wurden...

Ein  großer Haufen an Unfähigkeit und Hinterzimmermauschelei, das ist das, was von denen abgeliefert wurden.

Und ich will keine Fusion mit solchen Leuten, mit dieser Denkweise, Komunikationsverweigerung und Dilettantismus..

Da passt ja dann die kommunikationsverweigernde Frau Dr. als ausgemauschelte Präsidentin gut dazu, die interessanterweise den Termin am Wochenende gar nicht in ihrem Terminkalender veröffentlicht hat - obwohl da sogar Kirchenbesuche und Geburtstage öffentlich vermerkt sind..

Das alles haben die Angler nur dann verdient, wenn sie die wirklich jetzt so weitermachen lassen, nachdem immer mehr Infos und Hintergründe dank des einzigen Verbandes, der da öffentlich informiert- LSFV-NDS - öffentlich geworden sind..


----------



## Brotfisch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Ob zwei planlose Scherbenhaufen besser sind als eine Fusion?!? Für diejenigen, die Bundesverbände für überflüssig halten, sicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Besser wäre ein einheitlicher Bundesverband dieser Helden nur dann, wenn man rechtzeitig nen Zaun drumrumbaut, damit sie nicht weiter Anglern schaden können.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass in relativ kurzer Zeit nach dem nach der Veranstaltung am 16./17. zu erwartenden Hauen und Stechen und den Schuldzuweisungen dann vernünftige Leute die für diesen Krampf Verantwortlichen demokratisch entsorgen werden und den Versuch starten, etwas für Angler aufzubauen - aus den verschiedenen Landesverbänden heraus..

Man hört da vieles..

Momentan isolieren sich nur die beiden Bundesverbände und die, welche der (w)irren Initiative angehören..

Ansonsten passiert vieles, von dem Angler auch mal profitieren könnten..

Alles ist besser, als eine Fusion dieser aktuellen Dilettanten, weil das mit Sicherheit nur weiter den Anglern schadet - ALLES andere hat zumindest die Chance, den Anglern auch mal was zu nützen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ob zwei planlose Scherbenhaufen besser sind als eine Fusion?!? Für diejenigen, die Bundesverbände für überflüssig halten, sicher.



Zwei planlose Scherbenhaufen kann man einschmelzen und ein wertvolles Gebilde daraus entstehen lassen.

Eine wertlose und völlig demolierte Flasche mit Löchern muss dazu erst wieder zerschlagen werden.


----------



## pro-release (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenso zeigt das folgende ja auch deutlich, dass aus juristischer Sicht die ganze Geschischte mehr als zweifelhaft ist und dass unter Zeitdruck von den Beteiligten eben dilettantisch gearbeitet wurde (unter selbstgemachten Zeitsruck übrigens!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon oben geschrieben, mir dient dieses Board nicht dazu mir eine Meinung zu bilden. Ich habe mir eine Meinung   aus persönlichen Erfahrungen gebildet. Damit fahre ich eigentlich ganz gut. Egal welchem Medium ich mich bediene, man versucht doch immer irgendwie zu beeinflussen. Schau dir nur mal die Tageszeitungen an, oder ARD und ZDF. Da gibts schon große Unterschiede, aber von dieser einigermaßen Neutraliät mit Tendenzen seid ihr hier meilenweit entfernt. Dürft ihr ja auch, sind halt eure Erfahrungen die ihr gemacht habt. Trotzdem decken sich meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und meine Meinung nicht mit den Euren. Aber das ist OT.

Und wieder: Dieser Zeitdruck könnt ihr dem VDSF doch nicht vorwerfen, der Zeitdruck entstand doch durch den Druck der  Initiativgruppe unbedingt in 2012 fusionieren zu müssen. Der VDSF bzw. dessen Präsidium wollten doch, aufgrund der vielen ungeklärten Fragen, verschieben; mussten aber  handeln nachdem sie  von Bayern, Mecklenburg ua. die Pistole auf die Brust bekamen. 

Wie gesagt, mir ist das alles Wurscht. Aber genau das meine ich mit Meinungs- und Stimmungmacherei.


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

...und jetzt könnte man munter drauf los spekulieren, welche möglichen Szenarien am Wochenende alle eintreten könnten. Der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt :m

Ein Tragödienautor hätte die Inszenierung nicht besser vor dem offensichtlichen Klimax gestalten können. Wären wir bei dieser Seifenoper im Privatfernsehn, müsste jetzt eigentlich die Werbung kommen.


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



pro-release schrieb:


> Und wieder: Dieser Zeitdruck könnt ihr dem VDSF doch nicht vorwerfen, der Zeitdruck entstand doch durch den Druck der  Initiativgruppe unbedingt in 2012 fusionieren zu müssen. Der VDSF bzw. dessen Präsidium wollten doch, aufgrund der vielen ungeklärten Fragen, verschieben; mussten aber  handeln nachdem sie  von Bayern, Mecklenburg ua. die Pistole auf die Brust bekamen.



Haben wir das dem VdSF-Präsidium vorgeworfen?
So ziemlich alles mögliche Andere ja, aber konkret *das*???
Im Gegenteil, ich denke dass wir schon oft genug betont haben, dass wir den Eindruck haben, der "Initiative" und ihren Rädelsführern ginge es in erster Linie um Machtergreifung und Sturz des Altpräsidiums, also um Pfründe, Macht und Eitelkeiten. (und so ganz nebenbei bemerkt eben -auch- nicht um die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland, es sei denn, um es in ihrem Sinne des Kochtopfangeleilegitimationsprinzips zu manifestieren)


----------



## Brotfisch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist faktisch falsch.
> 
> Das Präsidium (als Zahler) wollte die alleinige Satzungsänderung, damit dann danach alle "rüberfusionieren" können, die das wollen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



> Entscheidend ist, wieviel wechselseitiges Vertrauen die beiden Verbände erarbeitet haben


Schreibfehler?

Du meintest doch sicher  Mißtrauen???

Die kennen sich ja selber, wie sollen sie da andern vertrauen können??


----------



## Brotfisch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



pro-release schrieb:


> Und wieder: Dieser Zeitdruck könnt ihr dem VDSF doch nicht vorwerfen, der Zeitdruck entstand doch durch den Druck der Initiativgruppe unbedingt in 2012 fusionieren zu müssen. Der VDSF bzw. dessen Präsidium wollten doch, aufgrund der vielen ungeklärten Fragen, verschieben; mussten aber handeln nachdem sie von Bayern, Mecklenburg ua. die Pistole auf die Brust bekamen.


 
Ganz so klar war der VDSF leider nicht. Erinnern wir uns an seinen unsäglichen Zickzackkurs und die zahllosen Absagen an Verhandlungen mit dem DAV. Pro DAFV entstand ja gerade aus einer Abwehrreaktion gegen die fortgesetzten Verhinderungsversuche seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums heraus. Und sie hat nicht mehr Zeitdruck "gemacht", als es ohnehin schon die JHV 2011 mit den Stimmen des VDSF-Präsidiums beschlossen hat.


----------



## Brotfisch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreibfehler?
> 
> Du meintest doch sicher Mißtrauen???
> 
> Die kennen sich ja selber, wie sollen sie da andern vertrauen können??


 
Ich meinte schon Vertrauen. Und aus dem Schreiben der Justiziarin spricht jede Menge Misstrauen gegenüber dem Fusionspartner. Aber auch aus den Forderungen des DAV hinsichtlich des Vollzuges. Wir haben ja häufig die mangelhafte handwerkliche Qualität des Verhandlungsergebnisses beklagt. Eine gute Vorbereitung hätte Vertrauen geschaffen und das wäre die Basis für eine erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit in der Zukunft gewesen. Es sieht so aus, als wäre dieses Basis nicht besonders breit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



> Pro DAFV entstand ja gerade aus einer Abwehrreaktion gegen die fortgesetzten Verhinderungsversuche seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums heraus.


Auch wieder falsch - diese (w)irre Initiative entstand wohl eher, weil die starken Landesverbände beider Seiten (Bayern und Brandenburg) einen schwachen Bundesverband von ihren Gnaden mit möglichst geringem Beitrag wollten....

Und weil sie hofften so schnell dazu Mehrheiten zusammen  zu kriegen, bevor die Fakten wirklich auf den Tisch kamen..

Nachdem schon klar ist, dass das finanziell nie hinhaut mit dem geringen Beitrag, dazu jetzt noch die jurstischen Bedenklichkeiten endlich öffentlich wurden und nicht nur weiter in Hinterzimmern gemauschelt, ist es doch kein Wunder, dass von angeblich mal 13 Verbänden, welche der Initiative angehören sollten, nur noch 6 überblieben - die Unbelehrbaren halt..

Einer soll nach meinen Infos nicht nur aus der Initiative raus sein, sondern aktiv gegen diese Art der Fusion stimmen und im Falle dessen, dass sie kommt, auch wie NDS dann austreten.

So kommen eben Bundesverbände und die der (w)irren Initiative immer mehr sowohl in Erklärungsnöte wie auch in die Isolation gegenüber denen, die noch was für Angler tun wollen und nicht nur widerwärtigen Machtspielchen betreiben wie Bundesverbände und Initiative..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

PS:
Und ich bin mal gespannt, ob der DAV - wie von der Justitiarin als notwendig angemerkt  - dann wirklich vor der Wahl Aunfahmeantrag im VDSF stellen will, um die Wahl überhaupt durchführen zu können.


Und ob da dann die DAV-LV-Präsidenten dem dann tatsächlich zustimmen..


Nachdem Markstein ja schon nachweisbar die Unwahrheit gesagt hat bezüglich Fusion auf Augenhöhe, festschreiben angelpolitischer  Grundsätze und nur ohne Zeitdruck, wäre es da auch kein Wunder, wenn die auch da umfallen würden im DAV........

;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Megastark, der Auftritt des Herrn Kuhr als Pressesprecher des LSFV-Schleswig Holstein in deren Forum.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page26

So kennt man die Verbände, insbesondere SH. Wenn die Fragen zu gefährlich werden, gibt es Maulkörbe. 

Richtig doll die Aussage, man (der LSFV-SH) werde am nächsten Wochenende durch den VDSF offiziell über den Stand der Dinge informiert.

Nächstes Wochenende ? Moment mal, war da nicht irgendwas ?? Sollten da nicht Vertreter des LSFV-SH in Berlin sein ?

Was teilt der VDSF dem LSFV-SH dann mit ? Wie dieser abgestimmt hat ?


Die Latte der Peinlichkeiten mag so niedrig liegen, wie sie mag. Irgendjemand kommt immer noch drunter her. |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dass das von Teilen des Präsidiums vielleicht nur Show war und die wirklichen Bestrebungen in eine ganz andere Richtung gingen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Und natürlich wäre es diesen Teilen am liebsten gewesen, der der DAV hätte sich banal in einen ansonsten weitestgehend unverändertem (vor allem personell unverändertem) VDSF aufgelöst.
> Das wäre aber eine Lösung gewesen, die für die meisten AB-Diskutanten und die meisten DAV-Mitglieder vollkommen inakzeptabel gewesen wäre und auch über lange Phasen hier heftig kritisiert worden ist. Viele hätten das als bedingungslose Kapitulation empfunden.



Umso bemerkenswerter ist es doch jetzt, dass genau dieser Weg einer der ganz wenigen juristisch einwandfrei möglichen Inszenierungen für das Wochenende entspricht:
Am Freitag stellt man hüben wie drüben fest, dass die von der Initiative geplante Vorgehensweise einer Verschmelzung durch Übernahme gemäß UmwG rechtlich nicht geht, weil die zu schaffenden Voraussetzungen (noch) nicht gegeben sind. Notfalls und um dies zu unterstreichen droht irgendeiner mit 'ner Klage dagegen und schon muss die Justitiarin zugeben, dass diese Klage Erfolg haben könnte.
Danach sind alle (, die ja von tiefsten Herzen her fusionswillig sind und endlich ihren tollen neuen großen Bundesverband haben wollen) kurzzeitig ernüchtert, bis irgendwer feststellt, dass man sich ja die ganze UmwG-Chose schenken kann, wenn die DAV-Mitgliedsverbände einfach dem VdSF beitreten. (rein theoretisch müssten die das ja juristisch und vereinsrechtlich sogar ohne Mitgliedervotum tun dürfen, weil die Satzungsklausel, DAV-Mitglied zu sein, ja nicht ausschließt, auch woanders Mitglied zu werden) Schon haben die DAV-Landesverbandvertreter den Schwarzen Peter zugeschoben bekommen, den sie nur loswerden, wenn sie dazu "ja" sagen.
Darüber lässt man die dann 'ne Nacht schlafen und am Samstag vollziehen die den Beitritt.
Um das VdSF-Präsidium doch noch abzusetzen, bedarf es dann einer außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung. Diese kann jedoch satzungsmäßig nicht spontan einberufen werden, man braucht also einen neuen Termin. Und bis der dann kommt hat das alte Präsidium alle Zeit der Welt, um allen Delegierten vor Augen zu führen, dass die Fusion-übers-Knie-Brecher der "Initiative pro DAFV" sich aufgrund ihrer magelhaften Arbeit bei der Vorbereitung der Fusion für mögliche weitere verantungsvolle Posten disqualifiziert haben, um dann neue Kandidaten aus dem Ärmel zu zaubern...
(Für unseren lieben Dorschgreifer: Jaaa, ich spekuliere hier mal wieder nur!!!!)


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Danach sind alle (, die ja von tiefsten Herzen her fusionswillig sind und endlich ihren tollen neuen großen Bundesverband haben wollen) kurzzeitig ernüchtert, bis irgendwer feststellt, dass man sich ja die ganze UmwG-Chose schenken kann, wenn die DAV-Mitgliedsverbände einfach dem VdSF beitreten.




Womit dann auch die Frage der Präsidentschaft geklärt wäre. 
Mohnert bleibt Präsident und Frau Happach-Kasan FDP-Mitglied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Wundern würd mich gar nix mehr - aber Frau Kiera hat ja auch schon angemerkt, dass wenn die vom DAV nicht vorher ihren Beitritt erjklären würden wie von Dir beschrieben, auf jeden Fall das jetzige VDSF-Präsidium unter Mohnert die Geschäfte weiterführen müsste, bis die neue Satzung und Verschmelzung (man erinnere sich, frühestens! Mitte 2013, wenn nicht noch was schiefgeht) eingetragen wäre..

Ich stell mir die Gesichter der DAVler vor, wenn die das mal irgendwann merken, dass sie sich tatsächlich dann Mohnert als ihren neuen Präsi ausgesucht haben  ;.-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Ich spekuliere dann auch mal.:m

Angenommen am WE kommt keine Fusion zu Stande. Dann gründet die Iniative ihren eigenen Bundesverband und es gibt drei davon.
Danach wird versucht die LVs von den bestehenden Verbänden "abzuwerben" ganz ohne Fusion......|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Boooooah, ist das alles widerwärtig mit diesen Verbänden und Funktionären, wenn man sich das alles so auf der Zunge zergehen lässt..

Einzige Ausnahme bisher und auch erst seit  kurzem
LSFV-NDS........

Hoffentlich kippen die nicht auch wieder.....


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Womit dann auch die Frage der Präsidentschaft geklärt wäre.
> Mohnert bleibt Präsident und Frau Happach-Kasan FDP-Mitglied.



...und weil sie das schon im Vorfeld weiß, hat sie den Termin erst gar nicht in ihrem Kalender :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Ich bin mir da nicht sicher - das ist alles so komplett irre und durchgedreht und absurd und schräg, dass ich nach wie vor alles für möglich halte.

Zumindest gibts nach meinen Infos weder im DAV-Bund noch z. B. im LV-Brandenburg einen wirklichen Plan B, wenn die Fusion scheitern sollte.

Aber erste Infos auch von DAV-Landesverbänden, die sich überlegen einem VDSF/DAFV nicht mehr beizutreten, wenn der wider Erwarten doch beschlossen werden sollte...

Der LSVF-NDS hat je nach Ausgang ja schon mehrere Alternativpläne vorbereitet, um die dan den Mitgliedern präsentieren zu können.

Aber ich glaube die Masse der LV beider Seiten stolpert da so planlos rein wie sie nachher planlos wieder rausstolpern werden..

Immerhin müssen die sich nun alle das erste mal wirklich Gedanken machen und nicht einfach nur abnicken - wie gerne wär ich doppeltes Mäuschen - sowohl beim VDSF- wie DAV-Verbandsausschuss am 16.....

Ich find das alles spannend und witzig - genauso aber widerwärtig und absurd....


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Wie ist das dann eigentlich?

Nehmen wir mal an, die Satzungsänderung zur Umbenennung geht beim VdSF durch, die Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme gemäß UmwG aber nicht, weil juristisch anfechtbar.
Dann bleibt der VdSF als VdSF unter dem neuen Namen DAFV erhalten und die zum 31.12.2012 wirksame Kündigung des LFV Bayern auch. Wäre dann der Herr Braun als dann nicht mehr Mitglied des VdSF/DAFV auch weg vom Fenster????
Also wäre derjenige, der maßgeblich am Präsidentenstuhl des Herrn Mohnert sägt, sozusagen kalt gestellt, während das jetzige alte Präsidium des VdSF auch im umgetauften Verband erstmal das Sagen hätte ??!!??!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Hmmmmmm - vielleicht sagen dann die Bayern (die haben ja bis jetzt mit ihren Kündigungsdrohungen am Schluss auch immer wieder den Schwanz eingekniffen), dass der Beschluss ja gelautet hätte aus dem VDSF auszutreten - jetzt wärs dann ja der DAFV (wenn auch nicht fusioniert), also brauchen sie nicht auszutreten???
 ;-)))

Und dass da dann natürlich so oder so das alte Präsidium das Sagen hat, hat Frau Kiera ja schon klargemacht.

Da ohne vorherigen Übertritt der DAV-Verbände kein neues Präsidium wie geplant gewählt werden kann, bleibt natürlich das alte unter Mohnert im Amt.

Fusonieren sie also trotzdem,  bleibt aber auch Mohnert im Amt, da dann das gilt , was die Justitiarin angemerkt hat:
Bis mindestens Mitte 2013 (wenn keine Klagen kommen würden), weil das rechtlich nicht anders gehen würde, da der DAV ja will, dass die Mitgliedschaft erst mit Eintragung beginnen soll.... 

Ich sach doch:
Irre, absurd, widerwärtig, spannend.........


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

...und bis dahin gibt's wahrscheinlich jeden Tag 'nen neuen Brüller


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Kann gut sein..............


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Im Moment erhitzen sich die Gemüter in einem anderen verbandsnahen Forum....

Und das auch noch mit einem hier wohl bekannten "nur lesenden" Boardie und seiner bestens bekannten und ach so beliebten Strategie des schnell vom Thema Ablenkens, damit eine für den Verband eher subobtimal laufende Diskussion nicht vollends in die aus seiner Sicht falsche Richtung läuft. |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ganz so klar war der VDSF leider nicht. Erinnern wir uns an seinen unsäglichen Zickzackkurs und die zahllosen Absagen an Verhandlungen mit dem DAV. Pro DAFV entstand ja gerade aus einer Abwehrreaktion gegen die fortgesetzten Verhinderungsversuche seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums heraus. Und sie hat nicht mehr Zeitdruck "gemacht", als es ohnehin schon die JHV 2011 mit den Stimmen des VDSF-Präsidiums beschlossen hat.



Nicht so ganz.Ein grosses Problem (auch lt. Herrn W. Klasing) waren die ständig neuen Forderungen des DAV.
Das man als VDSF dann mal diverse Verhandlungen o.ä. platzen lässt verwwundert mich nicht wirklich. 
Da hätte der DAV eindeutig eher bessere Arbeit leisten müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Da ich momentan ja viel von Leuten aus verschiedenen Verbänden in Gespräche verwickelt werde, bei denen auch immer wieder Frage aufkommt, was eigentlich nach dem kommenden Wochenende passiert, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es von nicht wenigen als Option gesehen wird, sich statt von VDSF, DAV oder DAFV vom Deutschen Fischereiverband in Bund und Europa vertreten zu lassen.

Eine interessante Entwicklung, die sich angesichts der Inkompetenz von VDSF und DAV da abzeichnet...


----------



## Fischdieb (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

aha, Du möchtest vom Deutschen Fischereiverband vertreten werden?

Dir ist schon klar wer dort Mitglied ist und meines Erachten auch einen erheblichen Stimmenanteil inne hat?

Der VDSF und DAV....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



			
				Fischdieb schrieb:
			
		

> aha, Du möchtest vom Deutschen Fischereiverband vertreten werden?



Neeeenenenene, nicht ich will vom Fischereiverband vertreten werden..

Ich hab weder was mit den Berufsfischern am Hut, dazu ist da eben wie Du richtig schreibst, auch VDSF und DAV vertreten.

Das wird mir momentan von Verbänden/Funktionären als Alternative genannt, wenn sich VDSF und DAV und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiatve weiterhin so lächerlich machen und demontieren, dass mit denen nicht mal mehr in einem Gemeinderat ein Blumentopf zu gewinnen wäre, geschweige denn im Bund oder Europa..

Wenn meine Infos stimmen, haben ein größerer Verband des VDSF und ein weiterer jetzt so die Schnauze voll, dass die erwägen - unabhängig vom Ausgang dieser (Kon)fusion - nach diesem Wochenende grundsätzlich den Austritt aus dem Dachverband (ob dann VDSF oder DAFV) ihren Mitgliedern vorzuschlagen....

Auch in manchem DAV-Verband gibts dafür Sympathien - wozu Dachverbände doppelt bezahlen statt gleich direkt den Fischereiverband eben..

Während sich manche noch um die (Kon)Fusion sorgen, denken einige andere da augenscheinlich schon etwas weiter...

Ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist, habe ich mir noch kein Urteil gebildet, ich informiere darüber nur...


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Wichtig  ist als Ergebnis nur festzuhalten , dass LV  überhaupt nachdenklich werden und nach Alternativen  suchen.
Und das schon 4 Tage vor Toresschluss!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wichtig  ist als Ergebnis nur festzuhalten , dass LV  überhaupt nachdenklich werden und nach Alternativen  suchen.
> Und das schon 4 Tage vor Toresschluss!!!|rolleyes



Man kann nicht früh genug anfangen, Alternativen zu erarbeiten. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht früh genug anfangen, Alternativen zu erarbeiten. :m


 
Vermutlich steht "Alternativen finden" zeitlich knapp vor "Mitgliederinformation" und die arbeiten den Fusionsplan Stück für Stück ab. Das ist deren Konzept! Jetzt haben wir es endlich rausgefunden...


----------



## gründler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Im Moment erhitzen sich die Gemüter in einem anderen verbandsnahen Forum....
> 
> Und das auch noch mit einem hier wohl bekannten "nur lesenden" Boardie und seiner bestens bekannten und ach so beliebten Strategie des schnell vom Thema Ablenkens, damit eine für den Verband eher subobtimal laufende Diskussion nicht vollends in die aus seiner Sicht falsche Richtung läuft. |rolleyes


 

Viel schöner finde ich das Posting von Michael K.(Presssprecher) an Lars S-H.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthr...schluss/page26

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page27

*Maulkorbalarm*,aber das kennt man ja schon.

Damit sollte eigentlich der dümmste Angler merken was da oben abgeht.


Und das schöne ist,alle die da oben sitzen müssen eines tages ihr Gesicht hinhalten,ganz nach dem motto,schlägt dein feind dir auf die rechte Backe,so halte ihm auch die linke hin.
:m

 Ps: Wat bin ich froh noch die Kurve gekriegt zu haben.
#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



gründler schrieb:


> Viel schöner finde ich das Posting von Michael K.(Presssprecher) an Lars S-H.
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthr...schluss/page26
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde das auch nicht nett...:c. Man könnte denken die mögen keine Anregungen und erst recht keine Unterstützung bei der Informationsverbreitung


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



gründler schrieb:


> Und das schöne ist,alle die da oben sitzen müssen eines tages ihr Gesicht hinhalten,ganz nach dem motto,schlägt dein feind dir auf die rechte Backe,so halte ihm auch die linke hin.
> :m



Nun, was S-H betrifft, so hält der Pressesprecher da gerade nicht nur alle Backen hin, sondern wird von den Hauptverantwortlichen böse im Regen stehen gelassen, während man selbst sich gemütlich abwartend hinterm warmen Ofen kuschelt. #d#d#d


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Noch vier mal schlafen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Naja, ob das wie Weihnachten werden wird??


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



> Nun, was S-H betrifft, so hält der Pressesprecher da gerade nicht nur alle Backen hin, sondern wird von den Hauptverantwortlichen böse im Regen stehen gelassen, während man selbst sich gemütlich abwartend hinterm warmen Ofen kuschelt


Trägt man einen solchen Desinformationskurs wie vom LSFV-SH nicht mit, tritt man eben zurück.

Man ist ja Ehrenamtler und nicht angestellt und kann das jederzeit..

Tritt man nicht zurück und vertritt diesen Kurs auch noch nach aussen, trägt man den Kurs auch mit..

Mein Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich für alle Verbände und Funktionäre in Bezug auf die Desinformation zur Fusion.

Die Dokumente liegen ja öffentlich vor dank des LSFV-NDS..

Von den finanziellen Unwägbarkeiten und Risiken über das, was der Notar zum, Verschmelzungsvertrag geschrieben hat und nun noch auch die juristische "Absicherung" der VDSF-Justitiarin.

Wer angesichts dieses Dilettantismus von beiden Bundesverbänden und den restlichen 6 Verbänden der (w)irren Initiative und den daraus resultierenden rechtlichen, finanziellen und organisatorischen Risiken als Verband oder Delegierter tatsächlich noch meint, für eine so schlecht vorbereitete Fusion zu stimmen und damit einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband zu erschweren oder zu verhindern, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.............

Der zeigt aber auch deutlich, dass es einem dieser (Kon)Fusion Zustimmenden in keinster Weise um die Anliegen von Anglern gehen kann....

Sondern nur um das Gemauschel der Verbände und Funktionäre, um Macht, Kohle, Pfründe, Posten und Pöstchen und persönliche Eitelkeiten..

Ich hoffe nur, dass es in allen Verbänden in der zweiten oder dritten Reihe noch anständige, an Angler denkende Funktionäre gibt, welche nach dem kommenden Wochenende die Scherben beiseite räumen können...

Denn beide Bundesverbände sowie die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative und deren Funktionäre haben das Ganze ja nicht nur angerichtet, sondern zeigen sich weiter beratungsresistent!!

Trotz Anmerkungen der Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notare, Justitiare und Anwälte!!!

Von denen ist also definitiv nicht einer geeignet, nach dem 16./17.11. weiterhin in irgendeiner Weise Verantwortung in irgendeinem Verband oder Verein zu tragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trägt man einen solchen Desinformationskurs wie vom LSFV-SH nicht mit, tritt man eben zurück.
> 
> Man ist ja Ehrenamtler und nicht angestellt und kann das jederzeit..
> 
> ...



PS:
Dass das die Funktionäre nach dem Motto "mitgefangen, mitgehangen" in "Haftung" genommen werden, finde ich nicht problematisch - die sitzen da, wo sie sich wehren könn(t)en.

Dass die maßgeblichen Dokumente aber erst seit so kurzer Zeit offenliegen und so die Angler (die das ja alles bezahlen!) keinen Einfluss mehr nehmen können, das ist das Problem..

Und dass die Verbände und Funktionäre nachdem Motto "Augen zu und durch" das trotzdem versuchen durchzudrücken, obwohl nun die mannigfaltigen Risiken öffentlich sind..


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trägt man einen solchen Desinformationskurs wie vom LSFV-SH nicht mit, tritt man eben zurück.
> 
> Man ist ja Ehrenamtler und nicht angestellt und kann das jederzeit..
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir vom Prinzip her zu, aber nicht vom Ergebnis und vom Grundsatz her. Denn die Folge solchen Verhaltens wäre ja gleichzusetzen mit der bedingungslosen Aufgabe aller echten Kritik- und Einflussmöglichkeiten.

Die Geschichte ist voll von Helden, die ihr Gesicht und ihre Ehre gewahrt haben und für die Sache gestorben sind. Menschen, auf die wir im Nachhinein stolz sein können, dass es sie gab. 
Doch die wenigsten von ihnen haben in der konkreten Situation was bewirkt. 


Vielleicht brauchen wir am Sonntag schon Verantwortliche, die sich ganz neuen Aufgaben und Herausforderungen stellen, und vielleicht finden wir diese auch da, wo wir sie jetzt noch nicht vermuten würden. #c

Bis vor kurzem lag Herr Klasing ja auch noch in der Schublade der Nichtinformierer. Erst das Chaos und der drohende Kollaps veranlassten ihn zum Handeln. Genauso hat jetzt (endlich) jeder, der es nur will, die Chance, sich neu zu positionieren. 
Wir wären doch wohl mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, wenn wir nicht jeden mit offenen Armen begrüßen, sobald er sich zu offener und ehrlicher Kommunikation bekennt, egal was vorher war.
Warten wir also mal aufs Wochenende...


----------



## Franky (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Tja HP, sehe ich ähnlich. 
Herr Klasing hat es geschafft "über seinen Schatten" zu springen. Wie viel "Mut" ihn das gekostet hat, weiss ich nicht unf kann ich nicht abschätzen. Davor kann ich nur meinen (virtuellen) Hut ziehen.
Aber ich zweifel daran, dass seinem Beispiel weitere folgen werden. Warum? Es wird gern als  eine menschliche Schwäche angesehen, Fehler nur sehr schwer einzugestehen und dieses dann noch in der "Öffentlichkeit" zu verbreiten. Lieber nix sagen, Klappe halten und dann sein Mäntelchen in den "warmen Wind" hängen - woher dieser auch gerade immer wehen mag... Im Zweifel hat man dann ja eh immer schon gesagt und gewusst!
Ein weiteres Beispiel dazu bietet m. E. die (augenscheinlich überarbeitete?) desginierte Präsidentin.......................
Schade! Persönlich empfinde ich es eher als eine Stärke nach seinem Wissen und Gewissen zu handeln - gerade wenn man zugibt, durch Fehler/Schwächen etc. dazugelernt zu haben!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Herr Klasing ist, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, knapp zwei Jahre im Amt. Da gab es einen riesigen Scherbenhaufen zu beseitigen und auch die inneren Strukturen aufzuweichen und in die richtige Richtung zu lenken.
Ich glaube nicht, dass er nun plötzlich vom Saulus zum Paulus wurde, sondern von Anfang an gewusst hat, wozu er in dieses Amt gewählt wurde. 
Ich seh da auch kein "über den Schatten springen" sondern einen glasklaren Reformer. Jemanden, mit dem man nicht immer einer Meinung sein muss und kann, der aber Rückgrat hat und die Öffentlichkeit nicht scheut.

Von ihm jetzt auf andere zu schließen, die schon jahrelang vor sich hin mauscheln, halte ich für sehr verwegen. 

Nein, ohne dass die Basis auf die Barrikaden geht wird sich bundesweit nichts ändern. Niemals.


----------



## gründler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page33





Wir wollen doch möglichst viele daran teilhaben lassen,jeder soll sich sein Bild machen .....




|wavey:


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

so viele kann es gar nicht geben wie man bräuchte.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Hab nen dicken Hals!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*

Die Leute habt ihr gewählt und Jahrzehnte gewähren lassen...............
Das ist Demokratie.................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neues zur Fusion: Stellungnahme der VDSF-Justitiarin*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann gar nicht soviel essen,wie man dabei koxxen muss.
Meinungsfreiheit bzw Offenheit scheint dem Herrn Pressesprecher und seinem Zensurverband ein Fremdwort zu sein?!

Und welches Niveaulose Forum er da wohl meint
Wie war das noch mit den getroffenen Hunden,was tun die|kopfkrat

Einfach nur |peinlich


----------

